#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-25
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-26
<lenky> kong 我看到你push的
<jackey> 大家好
<jackey> 没人在啊。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-27
<KobeLee> 优客助手增加了一个C文件，自己写Makefile文件来编译生成so没有问题。现在如何让优客助手整个工程编包时使用我自己写的Makefile文件，或者不用这个文件，而自动可以用那个c文件去生成so并拷贝到指定目录下？
<FJKong> 断了？
<happyaron> https://code.launchpad.net/~wengxt/nux/fcitx-support
<happyaron> FJKong jzheng_afk
<happyaron> ^^
<happyaron> https://code.launchpad.net/~wengxt/nux/fcitx-support/+merge/114085
<happyaron> FJKong: ^
<happyaron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nux/+bug/983254
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 983254 in unity (Ubuntu) "Support input methods beside ibus" [Undecided,New]
<ypwong> JackYu, maclin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<JackYu> ypwong, got it:)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-28
<penghuan> aron:1197220这个bug，你帮我看看，我提的merge是不是有问题
<penghuan> aron:在吗
<penghuan> anthony：1179220这个bug的merge你帮我看看是不是有什么问题，我联系了steve和colin都没回我，aron好像也不在？
<penghuan> anthony：在吗？
<happyaron> penghuan: 是这个bug号么？
<happyaron> bug 1179220
<ubot5> bug 1179220 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Some long existing translations do not show" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179220
<happyaron> 这貌似不对啊。
<penghuan> 嗯
<happyaron> 这bug没有merge request……
<penghuan> sorry ，1197220
<penghuan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1197220
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1197220 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "replace "Ubuntu" with ${RELEASE} entirely" [Low,Triaged]
<penghuan> 嗯
<penghuan> 之前给他们都发邮件和irc了，都没回复，是不是有什么问题
<happyaron> penghuan: steve不理可能是正常的，等colin一两天
<penghuan> 好
<happyaron> penghuan: steve是colin的老板，按说侧重管理一点……
<penghuan> 哦
<JackYu> ypwong, could you help penghuan to check bug #1179220?
<ubot5> bug 1179220 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Some long existing translations do not show" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179220
<ypwong> JackYu, sure
<ypwong> JackYu, 什么问题，没看出来
<penghuan> bug 1197220
<ubot5> bug 1197220 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "replace "Ubuntu" with ${RELEASE} entirely" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197220
<JackYu> ypwong, sorry, bug #1197220
<JackYu> ypwong, penghuan 提交了新的patch，但是最近一直没有响应。
<ypwong> JackYu, penghuan: 好我看看
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-11-29
<happyaron> FJKong: so lenky is releasing new version?
<FJKong> happyaron: he merged my patch
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, hi
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 我有个问题
<FJKong> ？
<happyaron> https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-qimpanel-configtool/issues/11
<JackYu> :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-01
<jackey> 人都跑哪支了
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-24
<liudong> .
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-27
<shijing> happyaron:15.04 dailybuild iso 系统 ubuntukylin-default-settings更新到了1.3.2，安装输入法、快盘等软件后，执行update 仍旧报 duplicate sources.list 问题
<happyaron> shijing: 这是正常的啊
<happyaron> shijing: 是升级已有问题的系统，会让warning消失
<shijing> happyaron：哦，如果新安装15.04 还是有这个问题，升级的不多
<happyaron> shijing: 新装的要等相关的fix进到输入法、快盘这种包里才行
<shijing> happyaron：是的
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-11-29
<freeflying> happyaron: sogou depends on qt4, are they going move to qt5?
<happyaron> freeflying: no plan
<freeflying> happyaron: how could it be integrated with gnome-shell？
<happyaron> freeflying: still finding ideas
<happyaron> freeflying: but it's acceptable to drop gnome-shell support as the user base is really limited
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-11-30
<handsome_feng> Hi, Can anyone help to add some comments in my PPU Apliction page? The link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/handsome_feng/DeveloperApplication-PPU ,Thank you very much!
